

Ask HN: Invite Friends vs. Share on Facebook. Which is a better growth hack? - muskeet

So I&#x27;m building a wishlist mobile app and I&#x27;m thinking of setting a limit on the number of items a user can add (say 10 items) and then to unlock ability to add unlimited items, ask the user to invite a certain number of friends (say 10) or share a link to the application on Facebook (or Twitter).<p>So, my questions are<p>1. Is this an effective growth hack? Some people most likely will be PO by this social engineering but will that be outweighed by the rest of the users who go ahead and invite their friends or share the app link?<p>2. Which one would be better - inviting friends or sharing about the app on Facebook (or Twitter)?<p>Looking forward to reading your thoughts.
======
sharemywin
you should focus on making sure the app is worth sharing. then you won't need
to worry about it. find 10 friends to test it and then see if any would share
it or if not why not.

